# 1kg bags of glutamine at a decent price



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi guys im desperate for some glutamine, I go through a 1kg bag every couple of weeks.

I just need to know any options for good quality glutamine in bulk, I usually go to pro10 but i think something is wrong with the check out at the moment and its trying to charge me a ridiculas price of £30 per kg.

Ive tried bulk supplements at a good price "Ab £22 per kg" but it felt like it was full of fillers as I needed extra scoops to get to my 25g serving.

Myprotien I try not to deal with if possible as I cant stand there customer service and delivery times.

so is there any other ides fellas


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Bulk Powders are good dude. I've had their Glutamine and it's good, although you will have to pay for delivery ....


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Hi guys im desperate for some glutamine, I go through a 1kg bag every couple of weeks.
> 
> I just need to know any options for good quality glutamine in bulk, I usually go to pro10 but i think something is wrong with the check out at the moment and its trying to charge me a ridiculas price of £30 per kg.
> 
> ...


hi Toro the error is with the site, ill email you once I have a reply from the Devs!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

H_JM_S said:


> Bulk Powders are good dude. I've had their Glutamine and it's good, although you will have to pay for delivery ....


I wasnt keen on bulk powders mate, when i do my pre workout swell drink the first ingredient i put in is glutamin at 25g and bulk powders nearly fils my container but when i use pro10 its only half full wich leads me to believe they use fillers ect.

@Wheyman OK mate thanks, ill hold on abit


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

whats MaxiRaw prices like?


----------



## Cam Coid (Oct 11, 2009)

My protein 500g is only £12.99 you can't go wrong


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Cam Coid said:


> My protein 500g is only £12.99 you can't go wrong


You not into reading original posts?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> You not into reading original posts?


Overrated


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

I think ill just be loyal and stick with pro10 to sort out there checkout, Im sure @Wheyman will look after me well for waiting :rockon:


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> when i do my pre workout swell drink the first ingredient i put in is glutamin at 25g


why so much glutamine in one hit?


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> I think ill just be loyal and stick with pro10 to sort out there checkout, Im sure @Wheyman will look after me well for waiting :rockon:


I heard he gives away a free bag of whey if the checkout goes wrong


----------



## Cam Coid (Oct 11, 2009)

Mighty [URL=Sparrow:3513768]Sparrow:3513768[/URL] said:


> You not into reading original posts?


Sorry mr perfect I'll make sure I do next time just for you..


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Dagman72 said:


> why so much glutamine in one hit?


^^^^ this?


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Cam Coid said:


> Sorry mr perfect I'll make sure I do next time just for you..


Dont do it on my behalf, its the basics of a forum.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good lad Toro


----------



## Cam Coid (Oct 11, 2009)

Mighty [URL=Sparrow:3513832]Sparrow:3513832[/URL] said:


> Dont do it on my behalf, its the basics of a forum.


LOL


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Dagman72 said:


> why so much glutamine in one hit?


Its Dats swell drink from over on his site, I swear ill never have another pwo drink again now ive tried this, been on it for the last 16 weeks now 

*The answer to your question is the intestines are gready for glutamine when fasted training and will suck up huge ammounts[/b*]

NOTE you can lower the water quantity * and either reduce the quantity or eliminate the L-Glutamine ** if you can not tolerate it. You can also eliminate the Lemon Juice and coconut water if you need to.

What you can not eliminate is the L-Glycine & L-Alanine... and you should try to get in at least some L-Glutamine. These are the components of the intracellular pulling in of water. You need plenty of water as well. The L-Leucine is an anabolic amino acid and will benefit muscle by it's presence during the time of swell. The coconut water provides a nice mix of minerals and electrolytes which is often lacking in plain water. The Lemon Juice is for pH balance but is not needed. It is primarily a good flavoring system when combined with KAL brand of stevia (yes it is the best tasting stevia by far).

I mix the following drink to increase cellular swell during my workout:

6 grams of L-Leucine

4 grams of L-Alanine

3 grams of L-Glycine

8 - 25 grams of L-Glutamine **

75 ml of coconut water or plain water

75 ml of Lemon Juice

in 2 liters * of water.

I do get noticeably more swollen in the gym when I use this mix.

The science is stickied in this forum at: Cell Swelling/Cell Shrinkage by Dat

Here is a brief run down.

Muscle cellular swelling (cellular hydration) is anabolic

Cell volume and hydration status is always in flux. It is not possible to constantly maintain a cellular swell. Yet research has demonstrated that the signaling cascade that takes place in the cell as a result of swelling resembles the response initiated by growth factors. Cellular swelling is an anabolic signal triggering protein anabolism and hindering catabolism. When muscle cell water content is elevated protein synthesis is stimulated and when water content is decreased, protein synthesis is inhibited and protein degradation increases.

Cellular volume decreases after exercise and after everyday life stresss (many simply normal body functions). When cells shrink due to oxidative and exercise-induced stress, glucagon activation and high urea concentration we end up with:

• Decrease in glycogen synthesis

• Decrease in glutamine uptake by inactivating transporters

• Decrease in taurine efflux (outflow)

• Increase in the rate of release of glutamine and alanine from muscle

• Increase in protein breakdown

Cellular volume increases in response to hormones, insulin and high concentrations of L-glutamine, creatine, glycine, alanine, and glucose. When cells swell we end up with a:

• Increase in glycogen synthesis

• Increase in glutamine transporters, and therefore uptake

In turn when we have a decrease in rate of release of glutamine and alanine from muscle we end up with:

• Increase in taurine efflux by activating taurine transport pathways

• Decrease in protein breakdown and increase in synthesis

• Stimulation of urea synthesis and ammonia formation from amino acids

• Decrease in glycogenolysis, glycolysis and glucose-6-phosphatase activity

• Increase in alanine uptake

• Increase in glycine oxidation

• Increase in lipogenesis by decreasing carnitine palmitoyl transferase

Cell Volume Regulation

The increased concentration of amino acids and potassium during cell shrinkage eventually leads to swelling, which triggers volume regulatory decrease (potassium efflux). At maximum swelling, inositol, betaine, and taurine efflux begin as the cell begins a regulatory decrease in cell volume.

"However, as long as the amino acid load is present, the cell swelling continues, because the potassium, taurine, and other osmolyte efflux keep the swelling from becoming excessive. Therefore, in the presence of certain "organic osmolytes" (such as specific amino acids, alanine, glutamine, glysine), the cell remains slightly swollen, thus transmitting the signals associated with high cellular hydration (such as Protien synthesis). The degree of amino acid-induced cell swelling seems to be related largely to the steady state of the intra- or extracellular amino acid concentration gradient." - Neal F. Spruce and C. Alan Titchenal, Sports Nutrition: Fats and Proteins

Just how cellular swelling creates an increase in protein metabolism is not specifically known. The most likely reason is centered on the mechanisms involved in cytoskeleton (cell stretching), regulatory proteins, and stretch-activated cation and anion channels.

Usage

For many toggles cellular swelling will play a role. The intake of Alanine, Glutamine as well as Glycine should be beneficial. The only downside is that swelling can increase lipogenesis by decreasing carnitine palmitoyl transferase. This can be worked around.

Derived from

Haussinger D. The role of cellular hydration in the regulation of cell function. Biochem J 1996;313:697-710.

Hallbrucker C, Ritter M, Lang F, Gerok W, Haussinger D. Hydroperoxide metabolism in rat liver. K+ channel activation, cell volume changes and eicosanoid formation. Eur J Biochem 1993;211:449-458.

Saha N, Schreiber R, vom Dahl S, Lang F, Gerok W, Haussinger D. Endogenous hydroperoxide formation, cell volume and cellular K+ balance in perfused rat liver. Biochem J 1993;296:701-707.

Krippeit-Drews P, Lang F, Haussinger D, Drews G. H2O2 induced hyperpolarization of pancreatic B-cells. Pflugers Arch 1994;426:552-554.

Hallbrucker C, vom Dahl S, Lang F, Gerok W, Haussinger D. Inhibition of hepatic proteolysis by insulin. Role of hormone-induced alterations of the cellular K+ balance. Eur J Biochem 1991;199:467-474.

Hallbrucker C, vom Dahl S, Lang F, Gerok W, Haussinger D. Modification of liver cell volume by insulin and glucagon. Pflugers Arch 1991;418:519-521.

vom Dahl S, Hallbrucker C, Lang F, Gerok W, Haussinger D. Regulation of liver cell volume and proteolysis by glucagon and insulin. Biochem J 1991;278:771-777.

vom Dahl S, Hallbrucker C, Lang F, Haussinger D. Regulation of cell volume in the perfused rat liver by hormones. Biochem J 1991;280:105-109.

Haussinger D, Hallbrucker C, vom Dahl S, Decker S, Schweizer U, Lang F, Gerok W. Cell volume is a major determinant of proteolysis control in liver. FEBS Lett 1991;283:70-72.

Hallbrucker C, vom Dahl S, Ritter M, Lang F, Haussinger D. Effects of urea on K+ fluxes and cell volume in perfused rat liver. Pflugers Arch 1994;428:552-560.

al-Habori M, Peak M, Thomas TH, Agius L. The role of cell swelling in the stimulation of glycogen synthesis by insulin. Biochem J 1992;282:789-796.

Baquet A, Hue L, Meijer AJ, van Woerkom GM, Plomp PJ. Swelling of rat hepatocytes stimulates glycogen synthesis. J Biol Chem 1990;265:955-959.

Grant A, Tosh D, Burchell A. Liver perfusion with hyper-osmotic media stimulates microsomal glucose-6-phosphatase activity. Biochem Soc Trans 1993;21:39S.

Peak M, al-Habori M, Agius L. Regulation of glycogen synthesis and glycolysis by insulin, pH and cell volume. Interactions between swelling and alkalinization in mediating the effects of insulin. Biochem J 1992;282:797-805.

Haussinger D, Lang F, Bauers K, Gerok W. Control of hepatic nitrogen metabolism and glutathione release by cell volume regulatory mechanisms. Eur J Biochem 1990;193:891-898.

Low SY, Taylor PM, Rennie MJ. Responses of glutamine transport in cultured rat skeletal muscle to osmotically induced changes in cell volume. J Physiol (Lond) 1996;492:877-885.

Moran J, Maar TE, Pasantes-Morales H. Impaired cell volume regulation in taurine deficient cultured astrocytes. Neurochem Res 1994;19:415-420.

Law RO. Taurine efflux and the regulation of cell volume in incubated slices of rat cerebral cortex. Biochim Biophys Acta 1994;1221:21-28.

Faff-Michalak L, Reichenbach A, Dettmer D, Kellner K, Albrecht J. K(+)-, hypoosmolarity-, and NH4(+)-induced taurine release from cultured rabbit Muller cells: role of Na+ and Cl- ions and relation to cell volume changes. Glia 1994;10:114-120.

Kirk K, Kirk J. Volume-regulatory taurine release from a human lung cancer cell line. Evidence for amino acid transport via a volume-activated chloride channel. FEBS Lett 1993;336:153-158.

Schousboe A, Pasantes-Morales H. Role of taurine in neural cell volume regulation. Can J Physiol Pharmacol 1992;70(Suppl):S356-S361.

Fugelli K, Thoroed SM. Taurine transport associated with cell volume regulation in flounder erythrocytes under anisosmotic conditions. J Physiol (Lond) 1986;374:245-261.

Law RO. Taurine efflux and cell volume regulation in cerebral cortical slices during chronic hypernatraemia. Neurosci Lett 1995;185:56-59.

Goldstein L, Davis EM. Taurine, betaine, and inositol share a volume-sensitive transporter in skate erythrocyte cell membrane. Am J Physiol 1994;267:R426-R431.

Parry-Billings M, Bevan SJ, Opara E, Newsholme EA. Effects of changes in cell volume on the rates of glutamine and alanine release from rat skeletal muscle in vitro. Biochem J 1991;276:559-561.

Haussinger D, Hallbrucker C, vom Dahl S, Lang F, Gerok W. Cell swelling inhibits proteolysis in perfused rat liver. Biochem

Last edited by DatBtrue; 14th May 2012 at 10:24 PM.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

where do you get these ingredients from?

6 grams of L-Leucine

4 grams of L-Alanine

3 grams of L-Glycine


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> where do you get these ingredients from?
> 
> 6 grams of L-Leucine Bulk supplements
> 
> ...


 myprotein


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

torro our tech guys are coming back to me, looks like some mess up from the VAT being pre loaded

off to lunch back in twenty if its nmot sorted im cracking some IT heads


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> torro our tech guys are coming back to me, looks like some mess up from the VAT being pre loaded
> 
> off to lunch back in twenty if its nmot sorted im cracking some IT heads


Good man James just let me know once sorted via pm with any discount codes you want to give me lol "Got tolove a tryer lol"

I may even get more if tempted lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Good man James just let me know once sorted via pm with any discount codes you want to give me lol "Got tolove a tryer lol"
> 
> I may even get more if tempted lol


Can always use the one in my sig mate 

where in yorkshire are you?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Can always use the one in my sig mate
> 
> where in yorkshire are you?


Im near Bradford, keighley area if that makes any sence mate, Thanks for the code mate but i may hold out for more off haha or maybe add everyones together lol


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Wheyman said:


> torro our tech guys are coming back to me, looks like some mess up from the VAT being pre loaded
> 
> off to lunch back in twenty if its nmot sorted im cracking some IT heads


Got the same issue, that 20% vat wacks the price up - not nice.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

£3 extra per 1kg bag of isolate protein, will be 16.49 and was 13.49.


----------

